# Duda con un ventilador antiguo



## janston (Ene 19, 2015)

Hola. Tengo una duda con un antiguo ventilador G.E. de la decada del '20. El motores con escobillas, tiene bobinado en el rotor y dos bobinas mas en forma de "medialunas" separadas 180°. En la placa del  mismo dice que es un motor de corriente continua. Ahora bien, por esas cuestiones de falta de conocimiento, lo conecte a la red de 220v de alterna y el motor, aunque con algo de trabajo y chispazos en los carbones, funciono.
Ahora quisiera me aclaren esto: los motores de continua con estator bobinado pueden funcionar en alterna? o sera que el ventilador tiene un motor universal de ambas corrientes? 
Es una duda algo basica, pero me llamo la atencion que figure como motor de 220v CC y funcione en alterna.

saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 19, 2015)

Sí, esto ocurre por que la polaridad en el estator y rotor se invierte, entonces los flujos magnéticos cambian pero se siguen ejerciendo las fuerzas en los mismos vectores, así que rotará en el mismo sentido, si el estator fuera imán permanente solo uno de los flujos se invierte y  haría que se mueva en un sentido y el otro por lo que vibraría más que rotar.

Solo que puede tener menor eficiencia si no fue desarrollado pensando para operar en ambas condiciones.


----------



## janston (Ene 19, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> Sí, esto ocurre por que la polaridad en el estator y rotor se invierte, entonces los flujos magnéticos cambian pero se siguen ejerciendo las fuerzas en los mismos vectores, así que rotará en el mismo sentido, si el estator fuera imán permanente solo uno de los flujos se invierte y  haría que se mueva en un sentido y el otro por lo que vibraría más que rotar.
> 
> Solo que puede tener menor eficiencia si no fue desarrollado pensando para operar en ambas condiciones.



clarisimo 

Esa perdida de eficiencia se nota muchisimo, al menos en mi caso. Asi tendria que hacerme un rectificador de 220v, supongo que con un diodo en serie bastaria para comenzar a probar


----------



## sublime_0410 (Ene 19, 2015)

Seguramente se trata de un "motor universal"  o auto exitado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

Hace muchos años , época de mi abuelo , había 220 V *corriente contínua* en Buenos Aires al menos.

Tenés que ponerle un puente rectificador de onda completa , *sin *capacitor de filtro. Eso el motor lo verá como 180 Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace muchos años , época de mi abuelo , había 220 V *corriente contínua* en Buenos Aires al menos.
> 
> Tenés que ponerle un puente rectificador de onda completa , *sin *capacitor de filtro. Eso el motor lo verá como 180 Vdc.
> 
> Saludos !



creo que no debe ser de onda completa sino de media onda ya que al rectificar 220Vac se obtiene a la salida *331Vcc*

*basara solo con un diodo*

El motor es universal o de "ambas corrientes" como el de las licuadoras.. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

Ese motor fué diseñado específicamente para corriente contínua (por la data de la época) y se le puede complicar para hacer el ciclo de histéresis. 

Onda completa pero sin filtrado , el motor "ve" el Voltaje Eficaz , unos 180 V 

Con un solo díodo el motor "ve" 90 Ve


----------



## janston (Ene 20, 2015)

voy a arrancar con un diodo a ver como le va. No es necesario que sea perfecto, pues el ventilador sera restaurado para exhibirse y prenderse de vez en cuando para mostrarlo. Luego pasare a un puente, no deberia haber problemas si no lleva filtrado

Ahora sobre los diodos, deben ser algun tipo en especial? o con unos 1n4007 bastara? en la placa del ventilador figura un consumo de 0.6A


----------



## analogico (Ene 21, 2015)

pero por el arranque  mejor
unos 1n5408 que son de 3A y 1000V 

pero un puente rectificador sacado de algun aparato  en deshuso ahorra cableria y dinero


----------

